# Linux Installieren, aber wie?



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

Hiho,


ich möchte mir gerne auf einer 2ten Partition Linux Ubuntu 11.04 installieren,

beim ersten mal musste ich windows 7 komplett neuinstallieren weil ich den Bootloader zerschossen hatte und das nicht mehr gerettet werden konnte,

um dies zu umgehen brauch ich kurz hilfe mit welchen Settings ich linux installieren muss

Ich danke


----------



## Jimini (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

Ubuntu überschreibt bei der Installation den Windows-Bootloader. Das ist aber nicht weiter tragisch, da du mit Hilfe der Windows-CD den Bootloader wiederherstellen kannst, falls du den von der Linux-Installation nicht mehr nutzen willst. Hat bei mir bisher immer funktioniert - ich habs bisher zwar nur mit Windows XP gemacht, aber bei Vista und 7 wird es ähnlich sein.

MfG Jimini

Edit: du kannst wahrscheinlich auch im Setup einfach den Bootloader von Linux weglassen und statt dessen dann den Windows-Bootloader bearbeiten: http://www.gargi.org/showthread.php?1742-Windows-7-Linux-starten-Bootloader-bearbeiten - das könnte aber Probleme geben, wenn du den Kernel updatest bzw. Bootloader-Einträge angepasst werden müssen. Wäre auf jeden Fall mehr Handarbeit, weswegen ich empfehle, beim Ubuntu-Bootloader (Grub) zu bleiben.


----------



## Ahnedos (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

Ich habe mein Kubuntu 10.04 unter Windows installiert, und dann wurde es in den Bootloader eingetragen, und fortan kann ich entweder Kubuntu, oder Windows 7 im Bootmanager auswählen. An deiner Stelle würde ich es auch so machen, denn es ist imho der unkomplizierteste Weg.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

Zum Ausprobieren ist der von Ahnedos vorgeschlagene Weg tatsächlich gut. Wenn man sich dann aber klar geworden ist, dass man weiter mit Ubuntu arbeiten will, sollte man die zusätzliche Geschwindigkeit durch die Installation direkt auf der Festplatte schon mitnehmen. Da hier aber die Rede von „Bootloader zerschossen“ ist, scheinst du ja aber eh noch dazu zu tendieren, Ubuntu auch mal wieder zu löschen.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

wie geht das jetzt unter Windows installieren,  ich hab heute mein RAID 0 aufgelöst, und Linux sowie Windows getrennt von ein ander installiert, Linux bringt bringt mir dann übelst die Bildfehler und meint, das die Hardware korrupt seie


----------



## Ahnedos (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

Unter Windows installieren -> einfach die Ubuntu ISO in ein Virtuelles Laufwerk einbinden, und dann die Option "Unter Windows installieren" auswählen. (Müsste so ähnlich heißen)
Und dann musst du nur noch den Speicherplatz zuweisen, den die Linux Installation bekommt, und dann kannst du nachher Linux im Bootmanager auswählen und starten.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

Aha kann das Linux auch eine komplette Fetsplatte zuweisen?


----------



## Jimini (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

Natürlich, sonst müsste man ja immer Windows zusätzlich installiert haben. Wie es aussieht, wenn du es unter Windows installierst, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

mmh...bei der installation bekomme ich immer diese meldung


"Pyrun.exe - Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk. Legen Sie einen Datenträger in \Devise\Harddisk3\DR3 ein."

Das steigert sich dann immer weiter bis Haddisk7\DR7

Ich hab schon alles versucht, auf DVD gebrannt, auf CD gebrannt, gemountet, entpackt und wubi gestartet...immer wieder der gleiche Mist.

Was kann ich da jetzt noch machen


----------



## Jimini (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Linux Installiere aber wie?*

Bei der Installation unter Windows oder wenn du von CD / DVD bootest? Schau mal bei Google nach der Fehlermeldung, da findest du auf Anhieb ein paar, die das gleiche Problem hatten / haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

bei beidem nur eben beim Booten kommt das in der Linux sprache


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich werd da jetzt nicht schlau draus. Pyrun.exe klingt sehr nach Windows. Was genau passiert, wenn du von CD starten willst? (Nur als Vergleich: Auf der CD sollten sich u.a. die Dateien wubi.exe und ein Verzeichnis „boot“ befinden.)


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

Linux-Sprache? Finnisch? Was meinst du?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Linux-Sprache? Finnisch? Was meinst du?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Zitiren der war gut x'D, nein da erscheint dann beim Booten "No such no file dir" oder sowas, mittlerweile hab ich das seperat auf die 2te Festplatte installiert und jetzt kommt ein Problem mit dem Bootmanager von Linux (wubldr)


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Mai 2011)

Wubldr klingt mir  schwer nach ner Installation unter Windows. Es wäre schon praktisch zu wissen, was genau du machst.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

nene, ich hab meine 2te Festplatte formatiert, linux cd reingeworfen und dann die 2te Festplatte zur EXT4 odersowas gemacht hat alles geklappt mach den neustart, dann hatte ich das Dualboot menue, Ubuntu ausgewähltdann kam diese meld ung


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

Welche Meldung (bitte so exakt wie möglich angeben) erscheint wann genau? Momentan ist alles, was ich herauslese, dass eine Meldung kam, als du Ubuntu booten wolltest. Bitte gib zudem noch an, ob du jetzt den Bootmanager von Windows oder den von Linux benutzt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den Bootmanager von Windoof benutzt, ich hab die 2te Festplatte wieder formatiert Ubuntu neuinstalliert dieses mal ohne Fehlermeldung, allerdings bekomme ich kein Dualboot Menue, der PC bootet gleich weiter nach Windows 7


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2011)

Kannst Du bei der Installation nicht auswählen, dass er den freien Speicherplatz benutzen soll und dann konfiguriert Linux das alles brav von allein? Geht (zumindest unter Fedora) wunderprächtig. In der Bootauswahl von Linux dann einfach Linux für (wär hätte das gedacht) Linux wählen und (zumindest bei Fedora heißt es so) other für Windows.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

Ja tue ich auch, FP 1 = Windows 7 / FP 2 = Linux Ubuntu


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich hab den Bootmanager von Windoof benutzt, ich hab die 2te Festplatte wieder formatiert Ubuntu neuinstalliert dieses mal ohne Fehlermeldung, allerdings bekomme ich kein Dualboot Menue, der PC bootet gleich weiter nach Windows 7


 
Hast du den Bootmanager von Windows angepasst? Wenn ja, poste seinen Inhalt am besten mal hier. Denn wenn da kein Eintrag für das Linux-System drin ist, wird beim Booten das System natürlich auch nicht berücksichtigt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

Wie soll denn den Inhalt posten^^?

Nein da kommt kein Eintrag von Linux, keine Ahnung was ich da jetzt machen soll.


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es zumindest von WindowsXP noch so in Erinnerung, dass man den Bootmanager mit einem normalen Editor öffnen und bearbeiten kann. Schau am besten mal in meinen ersten Link, was ich da gepostet habe, dort ist beschrieben, wie man den Bootloader von Windows so bearbeitet, dass er eine Linux-Installation berücksichtigt. Dazu muss allerdings gesagt werden, dass die Lösung, welche bei der Linux-Installation vorgeschlagen wird (nämlich dass Linux den Bootloader automatisch einrichtet und den von Windows überschreibt) gerade für Laien wesentlich einfacher zu bewerkstelligen ist. Und sollte man danach Linux nicht mehr weiternutzen wollen, kann man von der Windows-CD booten und den Windows-Bootloader wiederherstellen lassen.

Du hast also folgende Möglichkeiten:
1) den Windows-Bootloader entsprechend bearbeiten, so dass du darüber auch Ubuntu booten kannst (frickelig)
2) Ubuntu neuinstallieren und den Bootloader von Ubuntu nehmen (sicherlich am wenigsten frickelig / frustrierend)
3) natürlich kannst du auch noch mit einer Live-CD in deine Ubuntu-Installation booten, aber ich würde dir zu Lösung 2) raten.

Ich habe vor kurzem auf dem Laptop meiner Freundin etwas ähnliches wie du jetzt gemacht - zuerst WindowsXP aufgesetzt, dann Kubuntu installiert und jetzt kann sie beim Booten über den Kubuntu-Bootloader auswählen, ob sie Windows oder Kubuntu starten will.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Mai 2011)

Wie hast du denn den Windows-Bootloader konfiguriert? Der macht das ja nicht (wie Grub) automatisch, also wirst du irgendein Tutorial verwendet haben. (Lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen!)


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

Sorry ich hab zwar ahnung von den ganzenBefehlen wie man aus installiert, packt etc. aber wie man das OS im Dualboot installiert :X

Ich habe es jetzt folgender massen gemacht, die Festplatte mit Windows 7 vom Sataport getrennt, 

Ubuntu als Solo installaliert und es hat alles geklappt,

anschliessend hab ich es im BIOS so konfiguriert das die Windows 7 Festplatte firstboot ist, wenn ich ins Linux will tue ich einfach über dem BIOS Bootmanager die dementsprechende Festplatte aus.



Ich bin bis jetzt absolut begeistert von dem System, das einzig nervige ist die ständige Passwort abfrage wenn man Pakete installiert.


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

Ja aber das ist doch irre unpraktisch, wenn du immer umstecken oder ins BIOS musst. 

Die Passwortabfrage hat den Zweck, dass Pakete unter Linux nur mit Administratorrechten (= root-Rechten) installiert werden können. Diese holst du dir vorübergehend, indem du dich mit deinem Passwort authentifizierst. Es ist natürlich auch möglich, z.B. in einer Konsole dauerhaft "root" zu sein, damit steigt aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man was kaputtmacht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

ne das geht ich muss nur F11 auswählen und die dementsprechende festplatte anwählen 

Das mit dem PW werd ich auch erst einmal so lassen


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt absolut begeistert von dem System, das einzig nervige ist die ständige Passwort abfrage wenn man Pakete installiert.


Wenn das System erst mal läuft, macht man das nicht mehr all zu oft. Die Sicherheit, dass niemand (und auch nichts) anderes einfach so Software (z.b. Viren, Trojaner, etc.) installieren kann, ist da deutlich wichtiger als das bisschen Komfort bei der Installation. Zumal bei Windows ja mittlerweile auch (endlich) mal Benutzerrechte angewendet werden – du solltest das also eh gewohnt sein. (Nur bei Windows nervt es mehr. Da fragt es gefühlt fünf Mal bei einem Befehl.)


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

bei Windoof das ding "UAC" hab ich deaktiviert


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> bei Windoof das ding "UAC" hab ich deaktiviert


 
Dann hast du jetzt erst recht ein sichereres System 

MfG Jimini


----------

